# Schwingspitze selbst bauen



## Carphunter13 (8. März 2010)

Hi Leute

Ich habe zu Weihnachten eine Schwingspitze bekommen leider ist die Spitze zu starr und hängt nicht runter!#q
Hat jemand von euch eine Idee wie ich mir eine neue Spitze bauen kann oder die Alte ändern kann?

Danke im vorraus
Carphunter


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (8. März 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitze selbst bauen*

Am einfachsten wird es sein, das Stück Schlauch zu wechseln und ein weicheres (und evtl. etwas längeres) nehmen.

Gruß Browntroutcatcher


----------



## stefano89 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitze selbst bauen*

Du kannst, wenn du die Spitze eh nicht benutzen kannst, ein wenig rumexperimentieren.
Erhitze das Gummi und zieh es in die Länge, dann solltest du irgendwann den gewünschten Effekt erzielen.
Natürlich vorsichtig erhitzen, nicht dass das Gummi schmilzt oder schmort.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Knispel (8. März 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitze selbst bauen*

@Martin,

das mit dem Ventilgummi kenn ich auch, aber glaubst Du, dass Du in normalen Angelläden diese Winkelgummis noch bekommst ? Schwingspitze ist doch sehr aus der Mode. Gut event. bei Versandhandel aber im shop um die Ecke ...


----------



## Knispel (8. März 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitze selbst bauen*

alle Achtung, bei uns gibt es nur noch Feeder - Gerödel, die gute alte Schwinge ist hier in Vergessenheit geraten. Wenn ich denn mal welche brauche, wende ich mich an Dich, kannst mir denn ja zuschicken.


----------



## Carphunter13 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitze selbst bauen*

Hi 
Danke für die tipps werde es mal ausprobiern.

carphunter


----------



## Fishaholic (8. März 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitze selbst bauen*

zur Not nimmste Silikonschlauch, gibts in allen Stärken und Durchmessern. Ich hatte mir so mal ne Schwingspitzenrute selbst umgebaut, nachdem ich es geschafft hatte die Spitze abzubrechen.


----------



## Carphunter13 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitze selbst bauen*

Hi
Extra eine Rute zerbrecchen ist meiner meinug nach etwas übertrieben.Aber das mit dem Silikonschlauch finde ich eine gute Idee!
mfg carphunter


----------



## HD4ever (9. März 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitze selbst bauen*

ich hab im Keller noch eine rumliegen die mal einhängen kann ...
auf Wunsch kann ich ja mal nen Foto machen 
hab das dingens noch nie nicht gebraucht ... |rolleyes


----------



## Carphunter13 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitze selbst bauen*

Hi
Were echt klasse wen du mir ein Foto schicken könntest!


----------



## Carphunter13 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitze selbst bauen*

Hi
Mein Kumpel hat mir den Tipp gegeben etwas Bleidraht an die Spitze zu machen.Ich habe schweren Lötdraht genommen!Was haltet ihr davon?
mfg carphunter


----------



## Fishaholic (9. März 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitze selbst bauen*



Carphunter13 schrieb:


> Hi
> Extra eine Rute zerbrecchen ist meiner meinug nach etwas übertrieben.Aber das mit dem Silikonschlauch finde ich eine gute Idee!
> mfg carphunter




#qglaub mir, das war bestimmt nicht beabsichtigt


----------



## Bleizange (11. März 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitze selbst bauen*

@ carphunter

Die Idee mit dem Lötzinn ist auf alle Fälle einen Versuch wert.
Wenn du vielleicht vom Schwingspitzen-Virus infiziert wirst, dann wird es auch nicht bei einer bleiben. Denn auch hier gibt es für jede Situation (flach, tief, windig, kurz, nah, Stillwasser, Strömung usw.) die passende Spitze bzw. deren Ersatzteile in Form von verschiedenen Gummis. Nach meines Wissens gab es sogar Spitzen mit Bleikern bzw. mit verstellbarem Gewicht. Allerdings braucht man schon ein bisschen Glück, um einen Laden mit einem breiten Sortiment an Schwingspitzenzubehör zu finden. Da bleibt oft nur der Eigenbau.


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. März 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitze selbst bauen*

Schwingspitze in D ist eine Rarität geworden, den Gummi oder Link wie die Briten den nennen kan ich zB nirgends wo im Angelladen in meiner Umgebung kaufen...

eventuell hat man bei ebay uk gute Chancen was zu bekommen.


----------



## HD4ever (11. März 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitze selbst bauen*

hier nun das Foto .... ist ca 30cm lang
oben wird die Spitze im Rutensteg eingehängt unten dann ne rote Kugel zur besseren Bißerkennung dran. die gelbe Kugel kann man mit den blauen Schlachstücken darüber/darunter verschieben um halt die Spitze sensibler zu machen oder bei Wind/Strömung etwas zu beschweren unten ...
liegt hier eigendlich nur ungenutzt rum - aber ob sich das lohnt mit Versand #c


----------



## Bleizange (11. März 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitze selbst bauen*

Ich glaube hier wird man ein bisschen fündig.

www.spezialangelteile.de


----------



## vermesser (11. März 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitze selbst bauen*



barbless angler schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier wird man ein bisschen fündig.
> 
> www.spezialangelteile.de



Sehr interessante Seite. Hat jemand Erfahrung und dort schonmal eingekauft. Die haben ja echt sehr seltene Sachen.

Danke für Infos.


----------



## ali-angler (11. März 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitze selbst bauen*

Hat jemand von euch schonmal mit diesen "Spitzen" gefischt die man am Rutenblank über der rolle anbringt? Da wird die Schnur eingehängt und man hat eine sensible Spitze an jeder möglichen Angel. Weiss jemand wie die Dinger heißen?


----------



## Carphunter13 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitze selbst bauen*



HD4ever schrieb:


> hier nun das Foto .... ist ca 30cm lang
> oben wird die Spitze im Rutensteg eingehängt unten dann ne rote Kugel zur besseren Bißerkennung dran. die gelbe Kugel kann man mit den blauen Schlachstücken darüber/darunter verschieben um halt die Spitze sensibler zu machen oder bei Wind/Strömung etwas zu beschweren unten ...
> liegt hier eigendlich nur ungenutzt rum - aber ob sich das lohnt mit Versand #c





Hallo,
danke für das Angebot aber für den Versand bekomme ich schon eine neue
carphunter


----------



## Carphunter13 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitze selbst bauen*

Die Dinger heißen Bibber. Das habe ich in einer alten Esox gelesen!
carphunter


----------



## HD4ever (11. März 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitze selbst bauen*



Carphunter13 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> danke für das Angebot aber für den Versand bekomme ich schon eine neue
> carphunter




eben .... hab ich mir ja auch gedacht .... :m


----------



## ali-angler (11. März 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitze selbst bauen*

heftig ich hab jetzt eine stunde bei google nach diesen Bibber dingern gesucht und der spuckt mir immer Biber aus |kopfkrat
Bin Hartnäckig geblieben und habs gefunden die dinger heissen *Lutz Hülsse Bibberstäbe* aber ich glaube die bau ich mir selber


----------



## Bleizange (11. März 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitze selbst bauen*

oder hier: http://www.angel-innovationen.de/index1.html


----------



## Carphunter13 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitze selbst bauen*

Hi
Wie angelt mit der Schwingspitze?
Mit einem Futter-korb oder mit einem Grundblei.
carphunter


----------



## Bleizange (12. März 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitze selbst bauen*

@ carphunter

Suchfunktion betätigen. Steht alles schon im Anglerboard.


----------



## Carphunter13 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitze selbst bauen*



barbless angler schrieb:


> @ carphunter
> 
> Suchfunktion betätigen. Steht alles schon im Anglerboard.




Hi,
ich bin noch ganz neu im Forum,daswegen weiß ich das warscheinlich nicht!!!
carphunter


----------



## Carphunter13 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitze selbst bauen*

Hi
mit was für eine Futtermischung fischt ihr, wenn man mit einem Futterkorb an einem kleien See auf Karpfen oder Rotaugen angelt?
mfg carphunter


----------



## Fishaholic (15. März 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitze selbst bauen*

Da stellt sich eigentlich schon die Frage: Karpfen oder Rotaugen?
Machs doch einfach und fisch ne Mischung aus Paniermehr, Haferflocken und zermatschtem, gekochten (oder Dosenmais) Mais. ist alles günstig und auf Rotaugen und Satzkarpfen nach wie vor erfolgreich. Nach und nach kannst ja verschiedene Mischungen ausprobieren. Es muss nicht immer teures Hight Tech Gedöns sein, gerade am Anfang, wenn Du erst Deine Erfahrungen sammeln musst. Immer bedenken, dass Futter nach und nach anfeuchten, damit es nicht zu matschig wird und auch die Flocken Wasser aufnehmen können. Nehm nen Ballen, press ihn zusammen und werf ihn aufs Wasser. Wenn im Flug auseinander bricht ist er zu trocken, zerfällt er auf der Wasseroberfläche ist er richtig....
Stöber Dich einfach durchs Forum, da findest Du alles!!


----------



## Carphunter13 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitze selbst bauen*



Fishaholic schrieb:


> Da stellt sich eigentlich schon die Frage: Karpfen oder Rotaugen?
> Machs doch einfach und fisch ne Mischung aus Paniermehr, Haferflocken und zermatschtem, gekochten (oder Dosenmais) Mais. ist alles günstig und auf Rotaugen und Satzkarpfen nach wie vor erfolgreich. Nach und nach kannst ja verschiedene Mischungen ausprobieren. Es muss nicht immer teures Hight Tech Gedöns sein, gerade am Anfang, wenn Du erst Deine Erfahrungen sammeln musst. Immer bedenken, dass Futter nach und nach anfeuchten, damit es nicht zu matschig wird und auch die Flocken Wasser aufnehmen können. Nehm nen Ballen, press ihn zusammen und werf ihn aufs Wasser. Wenn im Flug auseinander bricht ist er zu trocken, zerfällt er auf der Wasseroberfläche ist er richtig....
> Stöber Dich einfach durchs Forum, da findest Du alles!!




Hallo,

danke ist bestimt ein super tipp habe heute schon einen 49cm großen Karpfen auf Schwingspitze kefengen:vik:
mfg carphunter


----------

